# is there a code for vaginoplasty that is not intersex state?



## areeder (Aug 14, 2017)

Hello,
I really need help on this. We have a pt that is needing a hymenectomy and along with that her vagina is quite narrow, so one of my providers wants to do what he has called a vaginoplasty. The only codes that I can find for that are the 57335 "vaginoplasty for intersex state" which the pt is not. Or the unlisted procedure code of 58999. Does any one else have any other ideas?
Your help is much appreciated! 
Thank you!


----------



## cgaston (Aug 15, 2017)

It is all going to depend on what is in the operative report.

If he removes vaginal tissue to widen you could use 57106 _Vaginectomy; partial removal of vaginal wall_. If he excises vaginal septum you could use 57130. 

I guess my suggestion is to look in the 57100-57135 set before choosing unlisted.


----------



## areeder (Aug 15, 2017)

cgaston...
THANK YOU!! I appreciate your response!


----------

